# Siding Bid needed..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v been building onto my dads house this summer doing the framing and concrete and he is ready to get the siding on. I dont have time myself to do it. My dad is an elementary school teacher and he's ben getting his Ace kicked. I think he wants to sub it out...

The addition is 22'x25' with a 12'x22' covered patio..

Anybody interested in giving us a bid?

My dad's house in located in Riverton, East of Redwood Road and north of 12600 S
you can contact me 
[email protected]
or PM me and I can forward contact info to my dad

THANKS


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Big mistake listing your phone # on here. Now everyone will be calling you looking for your mallard holes.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Big mistake listing your phone # on here. Now everyone will be calling you looking for your mallard holes.


oh, woops my bad, my phone number is actually 8-6-7-5-309....

BTW what are mallards??


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Big mistake listing your phone # on here. Now everyone will be calling you looking for your mallard holes.


Text sent for GPS coordinates to your spots... :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Id be interested to hear who you go with for siding. I would like to re-side my house in the next few years. I don't like the color of my house.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Id be interested to hear who you go with for siding. I would like to re-side my house in the next few years. I don't like the color of my house.


I'll let you know what I come up with...


----------

